# Number of core, hq, special, rare choices per points



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel like a complete newb here... but I've went through the damn rule book 5 times... and I can't find it, where in the rulebook can I find the number of hq, core, specialist etc choices I can field per points number of army?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Each Army's Book explains the number of Character, Core, Special, and Rare choices that may be taken with respect to the Total Points Allowance. You shouldn't find such pertinent data in the Big Red Book.

After all, each army is different in terms of unit allowances. High Elves have different compositional rules from Warriors of Chaos, for instance (using the two armies I know).


Cliff Notes:
Check the Army Books!!


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks! Just checked my dark elves army book after reading your post, now I'm not ripping out my hair any more


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeh, it isn't any where in the main book, and high elves are compleatly different from other armies (bloody elves)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For the sake of reference, though, all armies with the exception of High Elves follow the same organization based on points values. I don't really understand why they decided to make the High Elves any different-- they could just as easily have made certain units Core and just left it alone. But hey, the High Elves are cool, so I suppose it's all good.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, its not hq, its lords and heros, just thought i would metion it.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

@son of Horus - presumably because they still wanted to restrict those units, but without giving them a 0-x number and placing them in the core section.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm
I still hate the whole fact that we've had 5 army books since HE and yet only HE have had the change
Seriously, here's a couple of changes i'd do:
Vampires: +1 Core required, but they may have +1 Hero at any level (this may not be another Vampire). Also, they need to have at least 1 Vampire (or Vampire Lord) in the Army
Lizardmen: +1 Rare. Stegadons even cheaper
Dark Elves: Single Hydra (or other big beast) as Core
Warriors of Chaos: None required
Daemons of Chaos: None required


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

nah, its fine as it is

the idea is that each book ought to be balanced compared with the others, and as such the units are placed into the sections accordingly. by and large the system has held up fine so far, but with the HE army, they are intended to be an elite forces army so they have more options for specials and rares, but on the flip side they are expensive


----------

